# coping sled



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

A coping sled was needed to do lock mitre. The attached photos show an inexpensive solution.

Base thickness was a huge concern, since I am mitreing 3/8" stock. I used 1/8" UHMW (Grainger's $8 for 1'X2' piece). I also needed to cope varying width boards. And I needed to keep it simple since all my ideas are usually overly complicated. Also I am lazy so I didn't want to do lots of work.

How sled works (please refer to attachments I am clueless about inserting in text)

Place fence against bit setup block which has Bit nestled into profile. Tighten fence and clear acrylic sheet. (Clear acrylic sheet extends beyond sled same distance as bit set up block.) 

Replace Bit Set Up Block with material spacer. The difference in width between blocks is the thickness of the material since it is for lock mitre. Snuggly clamp the "adjustble width clamp" to your material you can clamp a sacrificial block in as well. The "T" was neccesary to keep material square and provide support above material since I used 1/8" base. Next slide material to space block while in p;ace of sled and clamp with toggle clamp. Remove spacer PLUG IN YOUR ROUTER.  and cut your perfect mitre.

Additional notes I used 1/8 " UHMW because whatever thickness used it had to be used when placing corresponding lock mitre piece in shop made tendon jig Also it needed to be able to easily adjust the fence off set by interchaging clear plastic guide rail so I used 10-24 threaded inserts to secure the guide which also adds stability to the flimsy UHMW


----------



## scottatrf (Sep 14, 2011)

I like it. This is a "let's get the jig out of the way and get to the real woodworking" kind of jig. not esp pretty, but gets the job done. good work! Sometimes in our shop we spend so much time making pretty jigs that I joke we should be called "jigs r us".


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The coping sled is another of Bob Rosendahls designs that has shown up at Rockler and MLCS. When using a stacked cutter which makes rails and stiles the sled prevents tear out and makes for quick set up. A dedicated push block will do the same job.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I copied Bob R. setup to use on my table, the fence is not needed nor a tee track.
see below


==


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Bill,

I like posts with lengthy explanations with lots of pics. Candy for the soul.

You have served us well.


----------



## mcgarig1 (Aug 5, 2006)

Good designs by PADUKE and BOBJ13, especially BOBJ13.


----------

